

Diabetes May Be Reversed By Long-Used Vaccine For TB - akandiah
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-08-08/diabetes-may-be-reversed-by-long-used-vaccine-for-tb.html

======
gojomo
The study involved 3 patients.

~~~
robbiep
Finance media should not report on medicine?

\-- blah blah blah nuanced point nuanced point nuanced point

still it is interesting. But BCG is a horrible 'vaccine' that isn't all that
effective and complicates screening for TB so I would imagine the aim of any
eventual research to spill from this would be TNF inhibitors, of which we
already have bucketloads for treating Rheumatoid Arthritis, Chron's disease
etc etc.

Oh, and this won't cure someone with full-blown type 1 (i.e. zero insulin
production) - they have already lost their beta cells and to the best of my
knowledge won't grow back if they have all been destroyed

